# Mods Made, Ready to Season New Braunfels (Pics)



## thebig1 (May 18, 2016)

After buying my original New Braunfels horizontal offset smoker I decided to make the few modifications that have been mentioned on here.

I started by stripping the old RTV off of both lids as well as separating the firebox from the smoke chamber to reseal it. I also bought a piece of stovepipe and cut it so that it would sit 1" above my grates.

I gave my friend who works in our welding school a big sheet of 16 gauge to which he cut me a baffle  (made from a cardboard template, idea came from you artists of the smoke) and some tuning plates. He also hooked me up with a really nice charcoal basket.

I mounted the baffle when I put the firebox and chamber back together. After molding it into it's proper place with a 22oz framing hammer, I was then able to set the tuning plates properly on the top lip of the baffle.

The baffle sits 3 1/2" above the bottom of the firebox inlet. The tuning plates are in a position whereas a small 1" foil pan can sit on them with the grates just over them, nice and tight.

Charcoal Box
http://s844.photobucket.com/user/cstrickland4/media/20160518_181915_zpsxcqmutxo.jpg.html]

Baffle (View from firebox to chamber)
http://s844.photobucket.com/user/cstrickland4/media/20160518_181938_zpsd4jlqiaz.jpg.html]

Tuning Plates
http://s844.photobucket.com/user/cstrickland4/media/20160518_181909_zpswoqkafut.jpg.html]

Complete Picture of Smoker
http://s844.photobucket.com/user/cstrickland4/media/20160518_182056_zpszrpozayu.jpg.html]

I want to thank every single person on this forum who contributes their wealth of knowledge. It truly helps beginners such as myself and prevents people like me from learning these lessons the hard and expensive way.

Now all that's left is to season it on Saturday and throw down on some ribs and Gary's beans on Sunday for dinner. 

Chad


----------



## sfprankster (May 18, 2016)

Fire in the hole!!!


----------



## joe black (May 18, 2016)

Way to go, Chad.


----------



## seenred (May 19, 2016)

Those are some nice mods Chad...nice going!  Now get cookin!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## thebig1 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks Red, can't wait for Saturday.  I'm thinking of starting the fire this afternoon after work and doing it.

Chad


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2016)

Nice job!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------

